# list of discontinued ISOMs



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

Bolivar:
Bolivar Belvederes
Bolivar Champions
Bolivar Chicos
Bolivar Panetelas
Bolivar Petit Coronas Especiales

El Rey Del Mundo:
El Rey Del Mundo Tanios

Fonseca:
Fonseca Invictos

H. Upmann:
H. Upmann Amatistas
H. Upmann Aromaticos
H. Upmann Belvederes
H. Upmann Coronas Major
H. Upmann Coronas Minor
H. Upmann Epicures
H. Upmann Especiales
H. Upmann Lonsdales
H. Upmann Majestic
H. Upmann Petit Coronas
H. Upmann Petit Upmann
H. Upmann Regallias
H. Upmann Royal Coronas
H. Upmann Singulares
H. Upmann Super Coronas

Hoyo de Monterrey:
Hoyo de Monterrey Palmas Extra
Hoyo de Monterrey Souvenir de Luxe

La Corona:
La Corona Pantella
La Corona Perfecto
La Corona Petit Corona

La Gloria Cubana:
La Gloria Cubana Tanios

Partagas:
Partagas 8-9-8 Unvarnished
Partagas Aristocrats
Partagas Belvederes
Partagas Coronas Junior
Partagas Coronas Senior
Partagas Chichos
Partagas Eminentes
Partagas Habaneros
Partagas Londres en Cedro
Partagas Londres Extra
Partagas Mille Fleurs
Partagas Panetelas
Partagas Partagas de Luxe
Partagas Partagas de Partagas No.1
Partagas Perfectos
Partagas Personales
Partagas Petit bouquet
Partagas Petit Coronas Especial
Partagas Petit Coronas Tubos
Partagas Petit Partagas
Partagas Presidentes
Partagas Princess
Partagas Selection Privada No.1
Partagas Super Partagas
Partagas Toppers

Punch:
Punch Belvederes
Punch Black Prince 
Punch Coronations (Machine-Made)
Punch Exquisitos
Punch Petit Coronations
Punch Royal Selections No.11 
Punch Royal Selections No.12 
Punch Super Selection No.1 

Ramon Allones:
Ramon Allones Belvederes
Ramon Allones Bits of Havana
Ramon Allones Coronas
Ramon Allones Mille Fleurs
Ramon Allones Pantellas
Ramon Allones Petit Coronas
Ramon Allones Ramonitas

Romeo y Julietta:
Romeo y Julietta Belvederes
Romeo y Julietta Chichos
Romeo y Julietta Celestiale Finos
Romeo y Julietta Clarines
Romeo y Julietta Coronitas en Cedro
Romeo y Julietta Mille Fleurs
Romeo y Julietta Coronitas
Romeo y Julietta Perfectos
Romeo y Julietta Prince of Wales
Romeo y Julietta Regalia de la Habana
Romeo y Julietta Regalia de Londres
RyJ Romeo No.1 Machine bunched-Hand Finished/Machine Made)
RyJ Romeo No.2 (Machine bunched-Hand Finished/Machine Made)
RyJ Romeo No.3 (Machine bunched-Hand Finished/Machine Made)
:-( :-( :-(


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

ARRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## DUFFER (Dec 11, 1997)

Nice info!


----------



## rkt (Dec 12, 1997)

ISOM's = WooHoo!!!
Discontinued ISOM's = BooHoo!!!


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

Lucky to say that not all of these are discontinued, just hard to find. For example I purchased boxes of Punch Royal Selection No. 11 (which received a 91 rating in CA last fall), Punch Royal Selection No.12, La Gloria Cubana Tainos (a very nice churchill) and Partagas 898's ($158.00 US) within the past four months. But overall you are right, there are far too many ISOMs that are no longer produced. What a shame. mcgoospot


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

They WILL be discontinued by the end of 2003, so better buy 'em while you can. See the link.


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

Oops..here's the link:
http://www.habanoscigar.com/s1_article.asp?article=1


----------



## jsl (Dec 12, 1997)

[updated:LAST EDITED ON Oct-24-01 AT 04:48 PM (CDT)]DAMN!!! Well, I hope this will help them make a better product overall.


----------



## sgoselin (Dec 12, 1997)

Now really is a good time to stock up on some of these "to be discontinued" models. Just look at the prices for stuff that disappeared over even the last 10 years. A box of Flor De CAno Short Churchills from 1991 is going for over $7000.00. Many of the cigars on the list are very reasonably priced and curently available. For those LLG's that are long term collectors it is a great time to invest. Much of what I buy is slated for consumption in 5 - 10 years anyway. Personally, I have no interest in reselling, but I enjoy many of the cigars on the discontinued list and soon it will become cost prohibitive to purchase them at all. I would use the example of one of my favorite single malt scotch's, which is Port Ellen. This distillery closed a while ago and every year the cost goes up. Five years ago I was balking at paying $40- 50.00 a bottle. Now it is running $90 - 100.00 a bottle and rising. I wish I had bought a case 5 years ago.


----------



## JeffersonDavis (Jan 1, 2000)

Theo Rudman, in the 4th edition of his book, says that the entire brand Rafael Gonzalez is being discontinued. Any one know anything about this?


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

*RE: an habanos weekend*


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: an habanos weekend*

BTT to give Klugs an excuse to buy another piece of cigar furniture... a discontinued Habano humi...

Any updates?


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

Just did a quick glance and you should take off Punch RS#11:
http://forums.cigarweekly.com/viewtopic.php?t=117155

And add RA898 and Punch SS#2

I didn't read the other posts so sorry if this has been mentioned already.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

This list should become a Sticky and just be added to at need be.

Great post.

Needs to be a sticky. That is great info to reference.


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

Also add:
H. Upmann No. 3
H. Upmann No. 4 

Hoyo de Monterrey Exquisitos 
Hoyo de Monterrey Hoyo Coronas 
Hoyo de Monterrey Short Coronas 

La Corona Belvederes 
La Corona Coronas 
La Corona Coronitas 
La Corona Demi-Tasse 
La Corona Petit 
La Corona Petit Cetros 

Partagas Churchill de Luxe 
Partagas Half Corona 
Partagas Parisanos

Punch Margaritas 
Punch Palmas Reales 
Punch Royal Coronations 
Punch Seleccion de Luxe No. 2 
Punch Souvenir de Luxe 
Punch Super Selection No. 2

Ramon Allones 898V
Ramon Allones Delgados 
Ramon Allones Ramondos 

Romeo y Julietta Club Kings 
Romeo y Julietta Exceptionales 
Romeo y Julietta Exquistos 
Romeo y Julietta Favoritas 
Romeo y Julietta Montagues 
Romeo y Julietta Nacionales 
Romeo y Julietta Palmas Reales 
Romeo y Julietta Pantelas 
Romeo y Julietta Sport Largos
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

From a more up-to-date list I found. Take is with a grain of salt since this is Altidas *rolls eyes*. Hope this is of use to someone :w


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

seagarsmoker said:


> Bolivar:
> Bolivar Belvederes
> Bolivar Champions
> Bolivar Chicos
> ...


Sounds like my humidor, lol... from discountinuedhabanos.com


----------



## damarnfl (Jun 21, 2004)

seagarsmoker said:


> Partagas:
> Partagas Petit Coronas Especial
> :-( :-( :-(


They just started making these again this year (bought one with an 05 date on it)....very nice strong cigar...needs a little age.

This definitely should be a sticky where we can add or subtract from the list.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

I don't see Part. Charlottes on the list. I think they were discontinued in 01 or 02? Too bad.


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

A few have been offered reprieve.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

sgoselin said:


> Now really is a good time to stock up on some of these "to be discontinued" models. Just look at the prices for stuff that disappeared over even the last 10 years. A box of Flor De CAno Short Churchills from 1991 is going for over $7000.00. Many of the cigars on the list are very reasonably priced and curently available.


It is important to remember that most of the top dollar figures, even doubling in price is left to the hand-made cigars of old, i.e. in your example, FdC SC, a fine piece of cigar history was cut out, it is in one the most popular vitolas out of Havana, it is priced high, just like the Cabinetta. But you won't be seeing such high prices for boxes of Bolivar Chicos, or RA Bits of havanas. There IS money to be made in speculation of the discontinueds, but remember why the list came about in the first place. A ton of unpopular cigars sucking tobacco out of the pipeline for the popular cigars. You might have a dozen cigars on that list that will be worth something someday. Buy smart and buy low.
NOT TO SAY that the slog of hand-mades in there won't increase in value, but they would be best held onto for what they are, cheaper havana smokes for unspecial occasions. And ANY box of cigars held onto until the end of the embargo should double in value.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Arrgghh. I totally accidentally topped that thread. sheesh.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

I have been trying to find some Bolivar Regents - no luck - I think that they should be added to the list.


----------



## OpusXtasy (Apr 2, 2005)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> It is important to remember that most of the top dollar figures, even doubling in price is left to the hand-made cigars of old, i.e. in your example, FdC SC, a fine piece of cigar history was cut out, it is in one the most popular vitolas out of Havana, it is priced high, just like the Cabinetta. But you won't be seeing such high prices for boxes of Bolivar Chicos, or RA Bits of havanas. There IS money to be made in speculation of the discontinueds, but remember why the list came about in the first place. A ton of unpopular cigars sucking tobacco out of the pipeline for the popular cigars. You might have a dozen cigars on that list that will be worth something someday. Buy smart and buy low.
> NOT TO SAY that the slog of hand-mades in there won't increase in value, but they would be best held onto for what they are, cheaper havana smokes for unspecial occasions. And ANY box of cigars held onto until the end of the embargo should double in value.


Agreed. If you want to invest in discontinued cigars the SS#2 and Fonseca Invictos will be valuable far more quickly than the Chicos. Again for investment purposes and to make money look back to the cigar boom. You could not find Monte #2's, BBF's, Cohiba Robustos or Ramon Allones Specially Selected. These cigars even on the current production list will be very hard if not impossible to acquire once the embargo is lifted. Everybody loves robustos, corona gordas and pyramids, especially the popular brands.


----------

